# Ball Python Eggs!



## yaycolin (Jun 29, 2020)

Just wanted to share another project that I am currently working on. I breed ball pythons and while cleaning cages yesterday, one of the females laid a surprise clutch of eggs! She is a very small 3 year old female, but she laid 4 healthy eggs.

The pairing was a double het Albino Pied x double het Albino Pied. So I have a 1/16 chance of getting visual Albino Pieds, which would be awesome! We will find out in a couple months!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 29, 2020)

yaycolin said:


> Just wanted to share another project that I am currently working on. I breed ball pythons and while cleaning cages yesterday, one of the females laid a surprise clutch of eggs! She is a very small 3 year old female, but she laid 4 healthy eggs.
> 
> The pairing was a double het Albino Pied x double het Albino Pied. So I have a 1/16 chance of getting visual Albino Pieds, which would be awesome! We will find out in a couple months!


Congrats!


----------



## Steph#26 (Jun 29, 2020)

Thats amazing i hope the chances are with you we have just started in the hobby n have our first two cluches ?


----------



## yaycolin (Jun 29, 2020)

Steph#26 said:


> Thats amazing i hope the chances are with you we have just started in the hobby n have our first two cluches ?


It is definitely a fun and rewarding hobby to be a part of! Best of luck to you on your first two clutches. What were the pairings?


----------



## Steph#26 (Jun 29, 2020)

yaycolin said:


> It is definitely a fun and rewarding hobby to be a part of! Best of luck to you on your first two clutches. What were the pairings?


First was yellow belly / mojave we got ten eggs from her they pipped begginig of june we got a good cluch with it and secound was our pastel mystic potion / mojave they should pip in next few weeks we hit 12 eggs with her it is so fun and my kids love being a part of it


----------



## yaycolin (Jun 29, 2020)

Steph#26 said:


> First was yellow belly / mojave we got ten eggs from her they pipped begginig of june we got a good cluch with it and secound was our pastel mystic potion / mojave they should pip in next few weeks we hit 12 eggs with her it is so fun and my kids love being a part of it


Those are some exciting pairings! Were the females proven breeders, or did you raise them up? Those are very large clutches for first time females. Lucky you!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 29, 2020)

All the color morphs these days are so awesome. I can remember the days when Ball pythons came in one color, "Ball python color" lol.


----------



## yaycolin (Jun 29, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> All the color morphs these days are so awesome. I can remember the days when Ball pythons came in one color, "Ball python color" lol.


The combinations are truly endless. New morphs are being discovered every year. It is amazing and very exciting.


----------



## Steph#26 (Jun 29, 2020)

yaycolin said:


> Those are some exciting pairings! Were the females proven breeders, or did you raise them up? Those are very large clutches for first time females. Lucky you!
> We raised them up there cb 14 so quite chunky girls its trully amazing the diffrent morphs thers always somthing new keep us posted ?


----------



## yaycolin (Jun 29, 2020)

Good luck to you! Feel free to post some pictures of the babies. I'd love to see what you hatched. @Steph#26


----------



## yaycolin (Aug 31, 2020)

The eggs hatched roughly 2 weeks ago, and out of 4 eggs, we hit one Albino Pied! Not sure the sex yet. We also hit one Albino and two normals. They all still need to shed and have their first meal before being sexed.


----------

